
Gayl Jones is releasing her first novel in two decades - samclemens
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/09/gayl-jones-novel-palmares/614218/
======
dredmorbius
Suggested alt title from <title>: "Gayl Jones Is Releasing Her First Novel in
Two Decades".

~~~
dang
Changed. Thanks!

